# Gold Nugget Pleco



## ryan123 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

I am looking at putting a tank together for my girlfriend, which she wants a Gold Nugget Pleco to go in (L177). 

Do you know any shops/breeders of this fish UK based?

Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Are you sure you want one? I ask, because I know how attractive they are as I've kept them. But they are a species that does very, very badly in captivity. Many die within just a few weeks of import.

The main problems are :-

They grow to over a foot long. They'll top out at around 14". So they really need a tank measuring 6' x 2' in size if they are to be kept properly.

They need very good water quality and also highly oxygenated water. The latter is very important, They die quite quickly without it.

Feeding, many simply refuse to feed once in captivity. All are wild caught. Younger specimens fair better than older ones, but many are hard to get going. The net is littered with care sheets saying they should be fed with courgette and cucmber. And this results in the death of many. They are omnivorous and need a suitable, varied diet. 

They have a territorial nature. Again, this is another reason why they need a large tank as well as their large size.

I'd strongly recommend avoiding them unless you have a large 6' plus tank which is very well filtered and aerated. They produce masses of waste, so any sub standard filtration system will result in a polluted tank. 

Be under no illusions, they're not an easy species to keep alive until adulthood. If you see them in an LFS take a good look at their bellies. You'll see many with concave bellies as they don't feed well. 

There is some good info on Planetcatfish here ;-

Baryancistrus xanthellus • Loricariidae • Cat-eLog

Unfortunately it doesn't cover all of the challenges I've mentioned above, so maybe you should join the PC forum and talk to existing keepers if I haven't put you off.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Have to agree with Mynki on this one.. one of the most stunning L numbers and popular because its so commonly featured. Its what people think of when you say 'L number plec'.

But they are honestly difficult to keep, though there are also a lot of other species that are as beautiful and much easier to keep!

Also, maybe it wont keep on but Gold Nuggets are increasingly difficult to get hold of for retailers since the dam was built near where they were catchnig them. Will have knock on effects on availability (as no doubt you are seeing as you havent found one locally) and on price.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

They're on a suppliers stock sheet this week. The fish are 6cm examples, priced at £9.69 + VAT each. Trade only though...


----------



## royalgecko (Jul 31, 2012)

Try looking at goldy plecos. Easyer to keep and she probably wouldnt even tell the difference 

Cheap Fish Online Store Delivered To Your Door! have a large variety of plecos at a decent price, its the postage that will sting you though. Only worth it if you place a largeish order


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

They're on the suppliers lists every week. Doesnt always mean they actually have them. Been in contact with the suppliers andthey explained their process and why they cant really get them. Fair enough... wish they would take them off lists though.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Moogloo said:


> They're on the suppliers lists every week. Doesnt always mean they actually have them. Been in contact with the suppliers andthey explained their process and why they cant really get them. Fair enough... wish they would take them off lists though.


Then I suggest you use a better supplier. This one only advertisers stock they have in. They are still available quite readily. Remember Moogloo, as I've tried to explain to you before, the aquatics industry is a lot bigger than the company you work for. There are numerous importers out there that your company do not use.


----------



## royalgecko (Jul 31, 2012)

AQUASCAPE FISH IMPORTS - Aquatic Livestock Wholesaler :whistling2:


----------



## ryan123 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys, i really appreciate it. I have looked into these fish ALOT! My friend is fish tropical/marine mad...he has a tank for each room! He pointed me in the direction of the shop he always uses and they happened to have two of them! Been informed that they are UK based breed (but i am taking that with a pinch of salt) I have reserved one, they have been there a few weeks and i will pick them up in two weeks too so i know they are feeding and look okay. As one of you guys mentioned you need to check for indented bellies and dropped eyes which i am looking out for.

I am fully aware of the difficulty of keeping them, i am up for the challenge :no1: I have got the tank setup so it has two sets of flows it can chill in as i know they love that. plus i got a few diffusers in there two!


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

ryan123 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, i really appreciate it. I have looked into these fish ALOT! My friend is fish tropical/marine mad...he has a tank for each room! He pointed me in the direction of the shop he always uses and they happened to have two of them! Been informed that they are UK based breed (but i am taking that with a pinch of salt) I have reserved one, they have been there a few weeks and i will pick them up in two weeks too so i know they are feeding and look okay. As one of you guys mentioned you need to check for indented bellies and dropped eyes which i am looking out for.
> 
> I am fully aware of the difficulty of keeping them, i am up for the challenge :no1: I have got the tank setup so it has two sets of flows it can chill in as i know they love that. plus i got a few diffusers in there two!


They have been bred. But not on a commercial scale. I never say never, but if someone told me they were captive bred, knowing how difficult it is to get adult specimens I'd ask by who and ask for proof. Without that I'd really struggle to believe it.


----------



## ryan123 (Mar 19, 2010)

Mynki said:


> They have been bred. But not on a commercial scale. I never say never, but if someone told me they were captive bred, knowing how difficult it is to get adult specimens I'd ask by who and ask for proof. Without that I'd really struggle to believe it.


Yep, which is why its staying there for a few weeks to make sure its feeding etc


----------



## chris1978 (Nov 19, 2008)

Possibly captive farmed in the UK but would say almost certainly not captive bred.


----------

